# caad4 geometry



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

could someone confirm this size please? a 53cm caad4 has a 54cm effective top tube length cente to centre. what is the length of the headtube?


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

caad4s (2000) in the website (cannondale.com) don't show a 53cm, only 52 then 54.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/00/cusa/model-0RR1.html


----------

